# mulberry



## guff1972 (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone used mulberry wood and if so how well does it work.

Thanks Brian


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 4, 2007)

I have not used it personally, but know people that have that love it.   One even calls it his "top secret" wood.  LOL


----------



## squeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

_Woodn't_ even know where to find it!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 4, 2007)

Me neither, but the guys that I know use it are from Ohio and have no trouble getting it there from what I am told.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps it is available in my neck of the woods ... not far from Ohio!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.oplin.org/tree/name/commonname.html

3 Types of Mulberry listed on this site........all mention Ohio.......hmmmm.....what is so special about Ohio?  LOL    

Good site for tree info as well.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 4, 2007)

I figured out why Ohio comes up.....it is an Ohio site.  LOL  Another mystery solved.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









_*OPLIN Disclaimer*_
Â[emoji]169[/emoji] 1997 Ohio Public Library Information Network (OPLIN)
&
The Ohio Historical Society (OHS)
Please send comments to: _The OPLIN Managing Editor_


----------



## raypeel (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a fruitless mulberry in my yard (looks like it may be the white).  I need to prune it this fall so I think I'll dry some of it out this winter and try it.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 4, 2007)

I find it in the corner of my front yard, I cut it, it keeps coming back. Birds eat the berries, poop on my truck.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 4, 2007)

We have them in pennsylvania........must have the same birds two.


----------



## greazy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have more mulberry than I would like. Have tried it. It is a very mild smoke, nearer to pecan or peach than to mesquite.  One caution....make sure it is dry! It is quite bitter until very dry.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally agre with greazy, one of the only fruit woods i will let dry out before useing, excellent smoke when dried.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used it - it's similar too apple. Make sure it's really dry though it leaves a sticky creaosol. Nice light yet sweet smoke.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

figures.......i have a neighbor cross the street who just trimmed BUNCHES of mulberry, the fruit bearing kind..........but its fresh...........

crap

figures..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	














d8de


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 13, 2007)

Dude, you get the beer, i got the saw, midnite tree extraction?


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

heheh.......limbs already cut down.........but its green.......won't be werth acrap for at least a year

d8de


----------



## fireguy (Jul 17, 2008)

guys and gals, I have access to a bit of mulberry.. I am just wondering if it is really that great? from anyones personal experiance?? the reason I ask is caus when I have cut it green is smells real funky. thanks


----------



## fireguy (Jul 17, 2008)

Please, if any one has any info from personal use of mulberry since this thread originally was posted please let me know. thanks a bunch folks !!!


----------



## fireguy (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks th... I was just worried, every mulberry ive ever felled.. stank so bad I figured it might carry over... I will get some cut and let er season. I know a guy who need some cut down... so I can help him out and myself at the same time. thanks


----------



## jakesz28 (Sep 1, 2014)

Any updates on this. I dropped some last year. Just got around to cutting in to shorter sections a month ago. Looks a little green yet. But been down for about 9 months.


----------



## def1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I was at Thurn's Meats in Columbus last week. They said they use oak and mulberry. Their smoked meats are incredible.


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 2, 2014)

Use alot of mulberry. Has to be bone dry due to it's high resin content. Depending on how you originally buck the wood will depend on seasoning. Spilt rounds with more surface area, you see where i'm going. Minimum of a year for large splits and so forth. It's a heavy wood, so weight will tell you alot. I burn coals so I chunk and use small splits (1"x4") so they dry alot quicker. Usually I keep a 1/2 loaf pan in bottom half of smoker to season them faster. Ends should be checked (spidered) heavy with a considerable weight loss. Try a piece in your chimney or on your gasser, should have a nice cotton candy aroma with no acrid or bitterness. If it crackles and pops heavy, it's not ready. It tends to burn hot so I keep an eye on temps when feeding the beast. Just my observations.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 2, 2014)

jakesz28 said:


> Any updates on this. I dropped some last year. Just got around to cutting in to shorter sections a month ago. Looks a little green yet. But been down for about 9 months.


Give it at least a year and you should be good to go...Nice mild smoke...You will like it when the time comes.

Good luck,  John


----------

